# Stage Cigarettes



## brodwaydreamer (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey,
I'm really new, and i know this sounds stupid and that there are many other hard situation you guys have the choice to fix but i have 1 question: 
*how to you make stage cigarettes?*
i was recently in a play where i had to smoke, when the ordered stage cigarettes didnt come in our stage manager dockered some w/ baby powder. 
i am now in an acting class and in the scene we are performing i have to smoke again. i was wonder if anyone could help me?


----------



## Footer (Dec 3, 2007)

Usually, you get some type of herbal cigerette if you must burn something, they start with and E, can't remember the name


----------



## brodwaydreamer (Dec 3, 2007)

i heard you had to get a permit and thats a little too hard for me to manage... but its just for an acting class, so would that be a problem?


----------



## brodwaydreamer (Dec 3, 2007)

also, where would i get the herbal cigarettes?


----------



## Footer (Dec 3, 2007)

Check your local laws/school safety office for that one. As for where to get them, go to your local tobacco or... head shop... talk to your nearest smoker, they know where they are.


----------



## wolf825 (Dec 3, 2007)

brodwaydreamer said:


> Hey,
> I'm really new, and i know this sounds stupid and that there are many other hard situation you guys have the choice to fix but i have 1 question:
> *how to you make stage cigarettes?*
> i was recently in a play where i had to smoke, when the ordered stage cigarettes didnt come in our stage manager dockered some w/ baby powder.
> i am now in an acting class and in the scene we are performing i have to smoke again. i was wonder if anyone could help me?




They are called "puff cigarettes"...you blow into them rather than suck on them. Usually they contain fine talc, and no tobacco--just shredded paper/cotton and mylar foil--the talc not dangerous or deadly should you slip up and sick on one--just will give you a bad taste in your mouth.

If you had to MAKE your own--for best effect you would need a cigarette rolling machine or small pencil dowel to make the paper tube out of (tissue paper works--or some GEL FROST from the lighting department will work GREAT)--stuff it with fine cotton that has been doused in talc or babypowder (Cornstarch, flour or even confectioners powdered sugar can also work in a pinch--but the sugar will get nasty if you try and re-use it often--so try to stick with cornstarch at the least if you cannot find talc powder). and you pack these into your paper roll... The filter tip is basically rolled up paper--or can also be a gauze cotton... Put a few specs of cut up mylar confetti in the end for "look"..holiday red tinsel also works great... Making these things is EASY and up to your imagination... 

Sometimes in drama classes--simply having a cigarette or form of cigarette is enough to convey the act of smoking without the smoke..depends on the scene and issue.. But if you are looking for a source of pre made puff cigarettes--here is an online one... 

http://www.thecostumer.com/cfwebstore/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=3192

I hope this helps...as smoking REAL cigarettes is NOT the way to go in my view...even the herbal ones can irritate... 

-w


----------



## brodwaydreamer (Dec 3, 2007)

i cant legally smoke anyway, not that i would want to. 

but is there a way for me to make a really rough version of a "puffer cigarette"? i have used one on stage before, all pre-made. but i have also used one that was home made, the stage manager made it with some paper and baby powder.

???


----------



## brodwaydreamer (Dec 3, 2007)

*puff cigarettes
... sorry


----------



## wolf825 (Dec 3, 2007)

brodwaydreamer said:


> i cant legally smoke anyway, not that i would want to.
> but is there a way for me to make a really rough version of a "puffer cigarette"? i have used one on stage before, all pre-made. but i have also used one that was home made, the stage manager made it with some paper and baby powder.
> ???



I updated my post to include a rough way to make them yourself without using a real cigarette....

-w


----------



## brodwaydreamer (Dec 3, 2007)

THANK YOU!!


----------



## wolf825 (Dec 3, 2007)

brodwaydreamer said:


> THANK YOU!!




welcome... hope it helps you out. 

-w


----------



## brodwaydreamer (Dec 3, 2007)

im sure it will


----------



## Van (Dec 4, 2007)

***********Caution********
Warning Will Robinson
Danger Danger!
Don't use Talc. Use Cornstarch. Talcum powder is/ can be extremely irratating to the trachea, and bronchial passages. Most people don't realise, but Talc and Asbestos are the same mineral in different forms, research has also found that in days past lot's of talcum power contained traces of asbestos. Todays is much safer, but still more "dangerous" than Cornstarch. I bet Gaff, Dave or any other parent will tell you they only use cornstarch powders on thier babies butts now days too.


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 4, 2007)

No need to make your own, the real ones are cheap and easily available. Put some phone calls into a local magic shop, party supply, or year round costume place, or order them on-line. Here they are on [URL='http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B0006GK61Q/ref=pd_sl_aw_alx-jeb-9-1_toy_25265657_3"]amazon[/URL] 2 for $1.19



Van said:


> I bet Gaff, Dave or any other parent will tell you they only use cornstarch powders on thier babies butts now days too.


Sure do. I don't think you can even buy talc in the baby section anymore unless you are at a shady discount store selling that Chinese lead based powder.


----------



## punktech (Dec 4, 2007)

there are actually fancier ones you can get thought theatrical supply places as well these have glittering ends, and you insert a tab that you use in model trains to make the smoke stacks on them puff smoke. they look really good, and are only a bit more expensive, the cheapest of this kinda are only one use though.


----------

